# So what did you buy today at 50% off, and what do you still need?



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I am sure that most of us have been taking advantage of some good deals. Our local Halloween specialty stores were pretty well picked over. One Spirit store actually closed on the 31st w/o a sale and the other one had pretty much only static props, makeup and costumes.

Here is what I bought today for 50% off:

Spirit: Large Jumping Spider- $40 was $80
Some make-up accessories $2-$5 was $4-10

Halloween City: Pair of small Gargoyles with cloth wings- $18 was $36
Foam Tombstones- $5 were $10.
Lighted Keep Out Sign- 7$ was $14.

What I still want from the internet at 50% off: foam skulls, and really, really nice tombstones. :jol:

.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Even at half off, there was nothing I wanted badly enough to go out for today. It's been that way the last few years. I buy early, use coupons, and then call it a day. I had a brief thought to go to Spirit today just to see how busy they were but I have so much to pack away and dry out I passed. Hope everyone gets some good deals!


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I checked out all the stores a few days ago with an eye towards the half off sales. Didn't find anything I really wanted. I also spent so much money leading up to last night that I really haven't much left over to spend.


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

Went to spirit after work:
-Large black spider with glowing eyes
-medium brown spider
-small brown spider
-large yarn spider web
-1 dozen black roses
-ground breaker style bag of skeleton bones
-4 metal bloody lanterns
-little glowing eye growling thing to put in the bushes


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Very large cauldron, $10. Ready to start my cauldron creep!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I was in tear down mode, so, I'm hoping that everyone got what they wanted today and left me some spoils for tomorrow  I Hope....If not, well, I'll be ok with it


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

No big Halloween stores on the island here but I went to Wally world and picked up 2 of the foamed latex zombie babies that I'll cut the heads off and make them turn and put LEDs in, priced at $25 each paid $7 each. 57" skeleton originally $57 paid $14.25. Picked up 5 of the changing picture priced at $15 each paid $3.50 each......bunch of makeup and accessories at 75% off.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I swore I wasn't going to go out. I am so weak! Went to two different Spirit stores. I got a static female zombie, twelve pair of graveyard hands (figured I'll have them throughout the flowers and garden coming out of the dirt), make up, jewlery to enhance the props I already have. I'm sure that's not all. I definately did not spend as much as I did the past years after Halloween. You all have influenced me into creating things. Going to give it a try. How many days left? 364? Lol!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I didn't get out to get anything, had to work but my great wife got me 6, that's right a half dozen at 1/2 price, one was missing a jaw but who can complain, did I say I had a great wife?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nothing.., Still no power at the spirit stores or party city.... They probably shipped thier stuff to places that have power and won't open for the "Post halloween" sales 

I hope I;m wrong because I need some stuff.... at 50% off


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I didn't go out yet. I'll only need pumpkins and I want to wait until they go to 75% off. That's usually next week at Michales and Hobby Lobby. And I have to get rid of some stuff before that. I have no storage room left, so in order to pick up something, I'll have to get rid of somethings.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

after getting billions of comments on my Cauldron Creep, the neighbors asked if I could make them 4! So I got everything I could on clearance today:


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Got a few battery operated black lights from Wally world, but there really wasn't much that I wanted. Haven't checked out Target yet though.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

SuperCreep31 said:


> after getting billions of comments on my Cauldron Creep, the neighbors asked if I could make them 4! So I got everything I could on clearance today:


Love it! Watch them start going nuts with their own haunts now!:jol:


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

that would be sweet! i actually started something really neat on my street. i have a radio station that goes the perameters of my subdivision and my whole street tunes to it outside so as people walk down it it actually sounds like its storming and everything. It sounds awesome.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

scareme said:


> I didn't go out yet. I'll only need pumpkins and I want to wait until they go to 75% off. That's usually next week at Michales and Hobby Lobby. And I have to get rid of some stuff before that. I have no storage room left, so in order to pick up something, I'll have to get rid of somethings.


My closest Michaels was sold out before Halloween. They went 50% of the week of Halloween. I have to check Hobby Lobby for pumpkins. But what I really want is soft foam skulls.

.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought the three screeching cats, crawling mummies hand, spinning skull on books, and two witch finger candles from Grandinroad, all 50% off. 

I am going to use the witch's fingers as hands for my haunted clock. I have been looking for something cool to use.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

CVS 6' skelly x 2 @ 50%= $50
joann small funkins x 11 @ 70% = $44
Spirit 3 skulls, 2 bags of moss and a beer koosie all 50% = $24


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

-served head 12.50 at %50 off
-3 brick scene setters 12.50 at %50 off
-2 masks at $40 at %50 off
- bag of zombie limbs, $15 at %50 off
thats all I got,

might go out tommorrow and get some more scene setters


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Hoping i can find a dmx pack/dimmer and some new par cans (good luck right?). Most everything else is built, maybe I can talk to Home Depot about having a halloween sale on pink foam board, gorilla glue and dryloc. ;D


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Add to my order above:
Walgreens skellies x 3 = $45
Walgreens bag of bones x 2 = $8

Good God almighty stop me !!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Mini 400w fog machine @ 50% off=$9
1/2 Gallon of cheapo fog juice @50% off= $3
9 Brain molds @50% off = $7
1 Hand mold @50% off = $.50
10 20ft rolls of "Caution tape @50%off = $5
My entrance for next year @free =free
1 qt fog machine cleaner @50% off = $2
2 Airbrushes and a compressor $35.99

I wish Home Depot would have a sale like that. I'd take out a second mortgage, lol.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

There wasn't much to get after Halloween this year. Most of the stores ran 50 to 60 percent off sales from the time they put it out on the shelves. The only place was the Spirit store and they were packing up stuff to go back to their warehouse. So the selections weren't that good in the first place at the beginning of the season. So I passed on this year.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Reading this thread makes me realize how much more it costs to buy stuff here in Australia. The skellies that were marked down here still cost $40 - they were $45 at full price this year and $65 last year.

I did pick up a couple of awesome huge foam skulls for $10 each. Couldn't believe my luck that they had been marked down so much (more than 70% off). There were other props marked down but this close to Christmas I'm really trying to be cautious about what I spend.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I hit the online sale at Grandinroad last week, I bought the shaking zombie prop for 70% off including the Treat50 coupon, and 2 glow in the dark skeletons, some larva balls, a couple of swamp spiders, foam skulls from Michaels (6) and 4 paper mâché mask forms. (thanks Eeeekim, your witch head inspired me) I know I spent a lot but I am no where close to LordH in my after Halloween flurry of shopping!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Most if not all of the shops around here were cleaned out of almost all Halloween stock well before Halloween, what they did have they shoved out of the way for Xmas stock. I had to run all over town for some last minute costume makeup.

I did however buy some creepy cloth for 75%. You can never have enough of that stuff. XD


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I never find anything good after Halloween. Just a few odds and ends and maybe some funkins if I'm lucky. No Spirit nearby, the Halloween City/Party City refuses to mark down the stuff I want, Target never stocked much in the first place, Walmart had poor stock, CVS had even less, and there aren't any Walgreens convenient to me.

So I guess I have to hope for a Home Depot card for Christmas because it looks like all my props will be totally homemade next year...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I had the day off and spent the morning driving around. Spent about $60 at Walgreens, Big Lots, Spirit and Michaels. Best deal was the skeleton arms from Michaels. It was fun, but bittersweet leaving the last store (Spirit), knowing it will be a while before it is open again.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Picked up a few more items today. Big Lots had some nice skeleton heads for $5 ea., they were 10. I also picked up a battery operated strobe light for $5. I think it might come in handy for a lighting a tombstone.

Went back to Halloween City and picked up an animatronic thrashing zombie. It was 112, but half off it was 56.

I also went to my third Michaels, and found bubkus. They must have started to clear out early. I was at one Halloween store today that had 400 watt foggers for $20, but I don't need one. I already have two 1300 watt Chauvet foggers. But it was tough to resist the urge to pick a few up. :devil:



.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Everything was wiped out around here but I need to get rid of some items so I guess it was best that I didn't buy anything else.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

i bought a rubber hanging head prop $9. a decent size tombstone $8 a large head attached on a spider body (should be real gruesome after i paint it a bit) for $40 and 7 or 8 gallons of fog juice for $8/gallon all at Do-It Center (everything is currently 40% off.) I am hoping they drop the prices even more this coming Monday. I hit our Walgreens but everything that was decent was already gone. ec


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We stopped by the local Spirit store and picked up a grey wig, some makeup, a stoneage tooth necklace (to gut for prop teeth), and a set of zombie family car decals.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Spirit: That jumping spider others bought. The cashier said it was the most effective of all their props. Some animated spiders that lower down a cable. Their bucky in a bag for $20....quite nice. A lifesize Grim torso. A nasty clown torso. Many masks for static props. Lots of small props like rats and spiders. Random stuff I didn't need, but was compelled to buy out of weakness and knowledge of just a bit more room on my credit card.


----------



## I.Heart.Halloween (Nov 5, 2012)

I really didn't find anything this year i needed. Maybe next year.


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

easycraig said:


> i bought a rubber hanging head prop $9. a decent size tombstone $8 a large head attached on a spider body (should be real gruesome after i paint it a bit) for $40 and 7 or 8 gallons of fog juice for $8/gallon all at Do-It Center (everything is currently 40% off.) I am hoping they drop the prices even more this coming Monday. I hit our Walgreens but everything that was decent was already gone. ec


here is the tombstone that i painted yesterday while watching football.... also the rubber hanging head and the head on the spider body which i had to have... still need to gore the two of them up a bit though....


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

I went to Spirit & got the last 2 battery op strobe lights and one plug in strobe & a latex cat. At Walgreens I got their last 3' skeleton, 3 skeleton hands holding glitter candles and a 16" skeleton with cool wings. At Garden Ridge, I got 4 boxes of orange rope lights, because I WILL have a fence around the cemetery next year and those will be perfect for it. At Target (today) I got 2 cards of earrings and an awesome skull necklace for all 70% off.
I really only wanted to look for lights!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

So I did end up picking up a few funkins, some creepy cloth (which I can never get enough of), a Midnight Syndicate CD, and a couple of other odds n ends. Really not much at all. Wanted a new fog machine, since the pump on mine decided to crap out the weekend before Halloween, but they were either gone, or not on sale. Halloween City moved them off the floor once everything had to go and Party City claims they are normal everyday merchandise...

Ah well. Time enough to scour Craigs List or something...


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Picked up an exorcist regan mask, was originally 75 and got it for 30. Ive been aching to make a pneumatic regan prop! It was funny. Had no direction for next years haunt and voila! Here comes a theme lol.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

At the time of the day after sale, there wasn't a drop of gas available for driving around. When I did get out a few days later, and scored a whopping $30 in gas, I risked a quick side excursion to Target, and bought one of their skellies for $20. and a few bags of comfort food candy.

CopChick, if the spirit hands you're talking about are those pale bluish/green light plastic ones with a stake attached, I'm incredibly envious. Those make fantastic prop hands and were the only thing I really wanted to snag up this year, lol


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I was at the CVS yesterday and picked up two bxes of the lighted peepers for 75% off. The whole bill came to $5.69.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

I picked up a few things from Spirit : Talking Urn , Lantern , LED candles and an LED spotlight . A trigger step pad from Halloween Alley . Black and red cape from drug store . Fake webs , black and white gothic dress and a zombie mask from Walmart .









http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1202&pictureid=16125

I didn't like the nose or paint job on the walmart mask so I did some surgery and repainting .

Walmart mask before nose job and repaint .
http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1202&pictureid=16126









Walmart mask after nose job and repaint .
http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1202&pictureid=16127


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Bought a Walgreens ground breaker. 

Also got a free shrunken head from a local party store. So that was nice.


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

I got everything at 75% to 95% off!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Osenator, I want to shop where you shop!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a great haul you got Osenator. Some of that stuff was so cheap they could have given it away free. I've never seen prices that low around here. I envy you. By the way, I love your accent. And did anyone else answer "Polo" when he called "Marco" in the second video? Or am I the biggest nerd around here?


----------

